# How did you learn to sex your kits?



## Somebunny2love (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm having the hardest time deciding whether our 5 week old Lionheads are bucks or does!  The difference in the adults is very obvious, but trying to decide the gender of the babies is driving me insane!  They are all set to go to new homes this weekend, and I would really like to be able to tell their new families if they are boys or girls.  I have looked at pics and videos on the internet over and over but still can't tell what mine are.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Somebunny2love said:
			
		

> I'm having the hardest time deciding whether our 5 week old Lionheads are bucks or does!  The difference in the adults is very obvious, but trying to decide the gender of the babies is driving me insane!  They are all set to go to new homes this weekend, and I would really like to be able to tell their new families if they are boys or girls.  I have looked at pics and videos on the internet over and over but still can't tell what mine are.


for me, i check but i dont *KNOW FOR SURE* until like 5wks. by like 9wks you should have obvious penis or no penis. 
but for the younger ones when i look this is sorta how i explain it to my family...

like when you stick your tongue out and roll it, like a sorta U shape. but on the rabbit it will be upside down U shape. this would be a doe.

for a buck it will protrude more (usually that i have noticed anyhow) and instead of that shape it will stick out and be round and have a sort of donut or O look to the end. when he gets older when you check you will see the penis protrude from this sheath which will become less to see and more penis to see haha. 

i will have to see if i can get any pics that might help. or some links for you.


----------



## secuono (Jun 1, 2012)

Catch, flip, spread and tube is male, triangle is female.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 1, 2012)

When you look at the gentiles the boys are round and the girls have a slit.

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 1, 2012)

When I sex a young rabbit, if I don't have someone to hold it for me, I flip it over and hold it with one hand. I catch the tail between the first and second fingers of my other hand, and gently pull the tail toward the rabbit's spine. I press with my thumb just in front of the fuzzy bump that is the rabbit's genitalia. If what pops up is V-shaped, that's a doe. The  "front" will stand noticeably higher, tapering down to nothing near the anus. A buck of this age will have a circular raised area (it won't look pointy until the buck is a bit older). It stands up the same amount all 'way round. Also, the doe's vulva is closer to the anus; there is a bit more distance (we're talking millimeters here!) between the buck's gentalia and his anus, and that of the doe.

Sexing young rabbits isn't easy, we all make lots of mistakes. At every show I have ever been to, somebody gets their leg pulled because they have entered a junior buck in a junior doe class.  It happens so often, rabbit breeders have a joke about being visited by the "sex-change fairy!"


----------



## lastfling (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep, I've got one now, I've changed my mind on for the 3rd time.  He's a buck again, after a brief stint as a doe.  Juries still out though.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 2, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> When you look at the gentiles the boys are round and the girls have a slit.
> 
> http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml
> 
> http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


 good links

hahah yes sex change fairy can become a regular visitor


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's. How I learned and I've only had 2 wrong.  Both were bucks with a split penis/sheath.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 19, 2012)

I always know by this: a line means female, a circle means male. And at 5 weeks, the male should pop up if you press 2 fingers down on either side of it's genitals.

Oh yah... and I have never seen the sex changing fairy, I have been sexing rabbits for over a decade. In fact, I have even had to let people know the "bad news" about their kittens only for them to tell me I was wrong... months later I get a phone call with "{kitten's name} turned out to be a {gender here}, I can't believe it!" And a "I told you so" erupts from my mouth 

I try sexing babies pretty much as soon as I see eyes pop open.. I am just sooo excited... or weird... LOL!


----------

